# My New Bettas (Side Hobby)



## Krishs Bettas (14 Sep 2010)

As well as the planted tank side of the hobby I am also a keen betta keeper and breeder. I stoped for a few months due to being too busy. 4 Days ago I got a my pair a copper colour Halfmoon Bettas and I wanted to share the pictures and to inform people about bettas and how they can be a brilliant centre piece fish. I only currntly have 2 bettas. I keep them in my bedroom on my desk as desk buddies   .  PICTURE HEAVY

Heres the male in the bag.






Heres the female in the bag.





Here is the male after a few hours in his new home.











Depending on where the light hits his body his colour changes alot.

Here is the female after a hours in her new home.








Here is also a cool trixk you can teach them to flare and "dance" at your finger I hope this can prove to people that fish are'nt dumb.




Thanks for looking   
Krish


----------



## squiggley (14 Sep 2010)

Lovely fish.

Bettas were these fish that brought me into the world of fish keeping. Bred a few myself and was in the process of building a barracks for them. Then we moved house and didn't have room for it. 

Moved across to planted tanks but recently sneaked 25ltr tank in and have a pair of wild Betta.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (14 Sep 2010)

Same bettas are the fish that got me into fishkeeping because of there amazing colours. I was 8 when I first bred bettas  :lol I would love to build barracks but my parrents wont let me due to exams and not alot of space on the house.

What wild bettas do you have in your 25litre?


----------



## Another Will (14 Sep 2010)

Lovely fish you've got there! I've been contemplating a Betta for a while, as they really are a nice centrepiece fish, as you say. Wouldn't mind seeing a full planted betta tank, if you have a picture.

What do they add to the water for transporting, that turns it blue?

Oh, you might want to blur your home address out in the first photo ;o)


----------



## Tom (14 Sep 2010)

Looks like an anti-fungal treatment as a preventative measure in case of injury


----------



## Krishs Bettas (14 Sep 2010)

The water is an anti-stress and anti-baterial tablet for the betta during while there in the post. I took the picture of the box off untill be blured it thanks for that  

I cant really show a picture in my main planted tank because i have some cherries in the and I dont know if they are safe with them let. However a am making my betta tanks into nano planted tanks. i'll see if i can post a picture.


----------



## squiggley (14 Sep 2010)

Was going to ask where you got them from but then saw the label on the (removed) picture


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (14 Sep 2010)

Lovely looking Bettas! Where did you get them from? My old tank was low tech, set up for 3 years had a lovely hareem of female bettas in there. No-where near as nice as yours standard wise - but I preferred the colours of mine  had several turquoisey marble sd from Joby (you might know her from a betta forum) and some "goth" bettas (black with blue ct) from The Best Betta.
I really love bettas and pufferfish, so much character!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (15 Sep 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for all the comments they bettas are from a guy called steve bell.
http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/p ... 187672.php just pop him a email and he just repond quickly to you. He imports and have tank bred bettas in lots of different and unsual colours which are hard to find in the UK.

Every betta is different and i am a breeder and try to achieve different colours and it always fun to see what new colours you can get from the spawn.

I rember Joby she was her forum jolee forum if i rember but i got closed down due to lack of interest.     She is also a good breeder and seller. Never heared of best betta do you think you can show me a link?

IMO i think betta are one a the few fish that have an interested character.
Watch this space for my betta spawn log.


----------



## nayr88 (18 Sep 2010)

Very nice krish mate 

I currently own a full black halfmoon plakat his a stunna, looks so natural and badass haha, his in a 15L planted and almond leaved heaven gets blood worms and flakes and good water changes,  his so active and always flares at the glass when I walk into the room dancing around untill I feed him.

I also am going to a LFS where I spotted a purple betta(not opaque) but its such a rare colour I've told my gf and she wants him haha I could so easily start up a barracks on these great fish but I'd want them all in heavily planted black water tanks witch obviously isn't a great look from my gf's eyes 

Cheers for sharing


----------



## nayr88 (18 Sep 2010)

Your female is pretty purple!! Such a rare colour to see in UK, I may have to order a group of females and my own halfmoon and have a breeding experiment


----------



## Gill (18 Sep 2010)

Lovely pair, Bettas can be So Addictive.


----------



## sanj (18 Sep 2010)

Nice bettas, I prefer the female. 

I think bettas are one of those fish that entice people into keeping tropical fish. Thats how I moved over. Similarly Mandarins are one of those key fish that entice people into keeping marines, sadly neither are ideal fish for newbies.


----------



## Pixels (21 Sep 2010)

My betta is my desk buddy! Very nice fish you have there as well. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Krishs Bettas (21 Sep 2010)

Thanks for all the comments   They are both feeding well and hope to put them in the breeding tank on friday. I feed the pair some baby brine shrimp. The female seems to respond to it more proberly because she was tank raised.


----------



## Another Will (22 Sep 2010)

On the Betta theme, I popped in to my local MA today (in Newport, about 10 minutes away from Coxwell Aquatics here) and they had some beautiful Bettas in.

A tank of females red/purple colouration, with a few males as well, same colour. A white/red 'dragonet' betta, and metallic bronze one and also a pure white(platinum?) betta which looked stunning (not albino, didn't have pink eyes).

If took immense will-power not to walk out with a couple of new tanks and these beauties!!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (30 Sep 2010)

Disaster struck, i lost one female in trying to breed them and the male has very riped up fins at the moment. The male is recovering. I could save the female i did everything i could to save her


----------



## Krishs Bettas (25 Oct 2010)

Finally after several trys i have finally got BETTA EGGS   At least they are still spawning while i am typing this


----------



## nayr88 (9 Nov 2010)

Very cool krish. How's it going now?

Was this in a breeding tank, or just your usual set up? Do you use any betta spa/ almond leaves?

Hope all went well and good luck


----------



## Krishs Bettas (9 Nov 2010)

Hi Everyone,



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Very cool krish. How's it going now?
> 
> Was this in a breeding tank, or just your usual set up? Do you use any betta spa/ almond leaves?
> 
> Hope all went well and good luck



It was in the breeding tank, this "male" looked just like a female but i guess i was wrong. I use almond leaves and aquarium salt. I use the same thing for both breeding and keeping them.

Here is the pair's embrace: (Note new female, i'll take a better picture of her latter) 




Here again at a different angle, look at all those eggs fall lol.




Here is the female stunned after the embrace.




The male chasing the eggs.




The male collecting the eggs.




Here are the eggs in the nest sorry about the picture




Circled in red are the fry hatch today at 4.00pm. Thats crazy because of at 8am they were still eggs! Oh the wonders of nature!  




I was lucky to get these pictures, it's pretty rare for me to get my camera when my bettas spawn.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (9 Nov 2010)

Sady I dont like this spawn will last because the males bubble nest is gone, fries swimming like crazy and the male trying to spit them back to the top.

HELP PLEASE: I keep on having a problem with blue-green algae. Is there away i cant prevent this?

Thanks for looking.


----------

